
The text adventure game of exiting a telnet session - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/exit-telnet-session/
======
schoen
I'd never thought about why telnet uses ^] as its default escape sequence, but
I just formed a theory while looking at an ASCII chart.

The ASCII ESC character is 1B, or ^[ (which many vi users know if they have a
keyboard without Esc, or prefer to use ^[ for ergonomic reasons).

Presumably telnet has an important requirement that you be able to use vi --
or other software where you'll need to send ESC -- normally on the remote
machine. If you're on a system where you're sending ^[ for ESC, what's the
natural similar-but-different alternative for a meta-escape? Presumably ^],
which is right next to it on your keyboard and conceptually related. That's
the GS ("group separator") character, which isn't commonly used for anything
on Unix.

------
proxybop
Aha, poor guy! Never thought about what it's like without an American
keyboard!

